# But Hurt? Report Here



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

See it and download text or PDF version here!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I love it  
How have you been Marty? We need some more pics of Miss Little bit


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

bahaha.. must repost elsewhere


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LMAO! That was hilarious!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha love it! I just heard someone use the term "butthurt'" for the first time a few months ago and it made me LOL.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

lolllll.
I could think of a few instances where this would have come in handy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL I could think of a few work instances - WB


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

HAHA thats awesome


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad you guy's liked it


----------

